# Turbo Levo Warning Light?



## Fairfaxian (Dec 10, 2004)

I was on a ride yesterday & tried to send a short steep uphill obstacle. I failed & put my foot down. When I tried to start again, the blue lights were cycling quickly followed by an intermittent red light. I still had at least 6 bars. I just turned off & restarted, with no further issues.
Anyone know what the that alert was? (rapid cycling of blue bars, with a red flash at the end of each full cycle). I didn't crash or have any impact. I can only think that I may have overloaded the motor or perhaps stopped too quickly. Thnx!
(2021 Turbo Levo Comp)


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Ebike error codes and their solutions – Bosch 503, Shimano W103 and more


What happened? The motor’s stopped assisting, you’ve got sweat pearling down your forehead and a mysterious error code flashing on your display. Panic mode ON! What’s your eMTB trying to tell you and what do you have to do to carry on riding? This article was updated with new E-MTB error codes...




ebike-mtb.com


----------



## holdendaniels (Jul 25, 2005)

I had the same issue, the software needed an update, updating the software at the LBS resolved the issue.


----------

